# flatband or tubes?



## henka

I ask, after which I have not try rubber tube but merely flat strips.
On the slingshots which I community so far has produced, I currently use theraband gold which has a length of 23 cm and are tapered from the fork to his pocket with 25 to 20 mm, dual-band of course.I´m sooting 9 gram or 18 grams lead bullets.I am thinking of doing next with theraband black tube.
Will the speed of the bullets become the same, or will I might not be able to pull out bands? Increases the durability of the bands or does tube break as easily as flat band?
I am grateful for the responses and ideas or thoughts

Regards Henrik Bylin


----------



## As8MaN

Well, there are many different opinions about that subject..

Tubes last much longer than flat bands, but flat bands shoot faster than tubes..

There are people who really love flat bands, and people who really love tubes..

I, personally, have bought like 4 meters of 17*45 dankung tubing, and im very pleased with it!, its great and doesnt cost so much..

Therefore, i have never bought any flatbands, since i dont have that much money spending on slingshots right now ( im 17.5 years old, so yah







..)

In conclusion: If u have the money to spend, and u really want to enjoy this sport, try buying both - flat bands and tubes, and u will see wat fits u the best!.









P.S- About pulling the tubes: it all depends in how many strands of tubes are u going to use, for instance - 2 strands slingshot means 1 strand each side, its easy to pull and ment for target shooting mainly. 
4 strand slingshot means 2 strands each side, its harder to pull, but if u use double TheraBand Gold- u might not have a problem pulling 4 strands (i, for example, use 4 strands, and again, im 17.5 years old). 4 strands, if im not wrong, can be used for target shooting, and also for hunting (not 100% sure about the hunting, but i think that if u use the right ammo, it could work)
8 strand slingshot means 4 strands each side, this is EXTREMELY hard to shoot with, and ur hand will, most likely, get tired after couple of shots. most ppl who use it, are hunting with it,, but if u got the chance to see the slingshot target shooting World Record, u would notice that the chinese guy used a 8-strand slingshot for target shooting.. ( i dont know why he did that for, but i will not argue with the best slingshot shooter in the world, lol)

Hope i helped,, and correct me if im wrong plz







.


----------



## Gwilym

tubes will normally last considerably longer if properly attached. However they are slower generally with a heavier pull. Also I have never used theratubes but I think you will find black very heavy. Maybe someone else can tell you more about which colour thera to choose.


----------



## Guest

Theratubes green I found to be a good compromise between speed, power and required muscles to draw. It delivers quite some impact on my Barnett Black Widow.

Right now I'm experimenting with a Dankung Sniper and try to figure out the best way to shoot that thing. The three tube sets that came with it, don't work for me, they are too short and too hard to pull to get all the power out of that sling to be expected. I have 10meters of 1842 on order but this will take a few more days to arrive. So far I try a composite mix with theraband gold flatband and theraband green tubes. I don't have a chronometer so all my "measurements" are subjective to my eye but I don't feel that I get any significant improvement in speed over my Dankung Cougar which I attached Theraband gold to.

Finding the right "formula" that makes a slingshot more powerful but not necessarily needs an Arnold Schwarzenegger type of guy is quite a challenge and not very easy, even more so, if one (like me) is not interested in butterfly style but very interested in precise aiming (gangster) style.

I think there is no general rule which indicates one method is preferably over another. Both - tubes and flatbands - have their advantages and disatvantages. In my opinion the best rubber is probably mostly dictated by the design of the slingshot itself.

cheers


----------



## henka

E=mc² said:


> Theratubes green I found to be a good compromise between speed, power and required muscles to draw. It delivers quite some impact on my Barnett Black Widow.
> 
> Right now I'm experimenting with a Dankung Sniper and try to figure out the best way to shoot that thing. The three tube sets that came with it, don't work for me, they are too short and too hard to pull to get all the power out of that sling to be expected. I have 10meters of 1842 on order but this will take a few more days to arrive. So far I try a composite mix with theraband gold flatband and theraband green tubes. I don't have a chronometer so all my "measurements" are subjective to my eye but I don't feel that I get any significant improvement in speed over my Dankung Cougar which I attached Theraband gold to.
> 
> Finding the right "formula" that makes a slingshot more powerful but not necessarily needs an Arnold Schwarzenegger type of guy is quite a challenge and not very easy, even more so, if one (like me) is not interested in butterfly style but very interested in precise aiming (gangster) style.
> 
> I think there is no general rule which indicates one method is preferably over another. Both - tubes and flatbands - have their advantages and disatvantages. In my opinion the best rubber is probably mostly dictated by the design of the slingshot itself.
> 
> cheers


How is the green bands in comparison to the original bands


----------



## Guest

henka said:


> How is the green bands in comparison to the original bands


If you are refering to the Barnett tubes, I would say they are about the same.

cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda

I got famiiar with catapults using a Dankung Jungle Hunter and so I may say that I started shooting with tubes. After months I got a Milbro with flatbands. It took a while to get habit and feel sure with therabands, I often mounded them in an imperfect way (sometimes I still do it) and they went broken easily, still the accuracy was instable 'cause of my inadeguate experience. Now I shoot with both and I'd say that tubes are much more practical and fast in shooting for me, meanwhile I find flatbands more accurate ( if you are good to mount) but I'm still slow in shooting. I think that fastbands are delicate and more easily broken than tubes, but this is only my point of view. We all have seen how Rufus used to shoot with bands as well as some chinese shooters are very fast and accurate to shoot with tubes. I don't really know if flatbands are more powerful than tubes, I personally don't care too much about that because I practise target only and I don't need much force. I would like to know what other mates think about this question. Thanks. Best, Bob


----------



## dgui

Both tubes and flatbands have their own individual characteristics and application of what you want. For general shooting and shooting that you want to do alot of and you desire to not change elastics too often it is the Chinese Tubes and in particular a fovorite of mine is the 1842 very good all around tubes. The Marksman and Barnett large diameter tubes are completely worthless in my opinion. Now if you want to shoot with pin point accuracy and require a fast moving hard hitting projectile it is thin flat latex that will do it for you one band per fork. In my opinion.


----------

